# MOST Viewed Basketball Game EVER - on ESPN!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Women's NCAA Championship Game between UCONN and Tennessee is the most viewed game ever on ESPN! It beat every NBA game seen on this network, every college game... etc.

So for all of the guys that don't think people like women's hoops read this!

ESPN's coverage of the UConn-Tennessee women's basketball championship game Tuesday night averaged 3,801,000 HHs to become the most-viewed basketball game - men or women, college or pro - in the net's 25-year history, surpassing the previous high of 3,487,000 HHs for the UConn-Oklahoma women's title game in '02. Tuesday's game averaged a 4.3 final Nielsen cable rating, marking ESPN's highest-rated NCAA women's basketball game ever, and a 23% increase over the year's 3.5 for last year's title game, also featuring UConn-Tennessee. Tuesday's game was also up 26% in HHs from last year's 3,013,000. The three-game Final Four was ESPN's most-viewed and highest-rated ever, as it averaged 2,990,000 HHs and a 3.4 rating, up 16% in HHs (2,583,000) and 13% in ratings (3.0) over '03. ESPN and ESPN2's NCAA women's tournament coverage averaged a 1.5/ (1,300,000 HHs), becoming the most-viewed and highest-rated ever. ESPN's rating was up 36% over last year's 1.1, while HHs increased 42% (916,000). ESPN2 jumped 67% in ratings (0.5 vs. 0.3) and 77% in HHs (445,000 vs. 252,000) (ESPN).


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

WOmen's basketball fan base is growing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Amazing!! Thanks for the info Gym Rat. Some women can really play.


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

That is shocking!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

very shocking,but how do they even come up with the "ratings"? I mean sometimes I leave the tv on and do other things or dont even realize it is on, or will watch something for 5 minutes...anyone know how they accummulate the ratings?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Link to Explain TV Ratings 

So are you suggesting that more people turn their TVs on ESPN and left them on for the entire women's final four without actually watching the game? Why would that happen for this game and not other games?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thx for the link, still confused on the system though.


----------

